# Creosote Sweeping Log (CSL) - Does it work?



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

This is what I'd recommend....and use 2 or 3 times a year on mine.

DM


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

yea but what do you clean your chimney with DM?:drink:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

tomstruble said:


> yea but what do you clean your chimney with DM?:drink:


The kids, what else?

DM


----------



## brian223 (Sep 10, 2014)

*The creososte Sweeping Log works !*

The creosote sweeping log works !


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

They are not a substitute for regular chimney sweeping they help keep the build up down but are in no way a replacement for giving your chimney a regular sweep a few times a year. Also only burn well seasoned wood in it.


----------

